# Plecos or Synodontis?



## car0linab0y (Aug 10, 2009)

The higher pH is leaning me toward the synodontis, but it seems like more people use plecos. I tried to use google search to differentiate the subspecies and make my decision that way, but all I get are generalized info on both. Basically, I'm looking for something that won't get over 4"-6", won't get killed in my chichlid tank, hardy enough to withstand a fish cycle, and won't cost an arm and a leg... preferably a common choice so I won't have to search high and low for them. Probably start filling the tank next week, so the more opinions before then the better.


----------



## TheSimster (Jul 30, 2009)

I like plecos because they look nicer IMO but will be getting rid of mine tommorow because he isn't worth the bioload. I recently got a Red fin shark who is doing fine with my mbuna and he eats more algae than my pleco ever did. I was worried when I got him that the ph would be too high but he is acting fine and has colored up beautifully (when RFS's get stressed they turn a light grayish color).


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

i wouldnt cycle any tank with a species u plan on keeping long term....the effects of the cycle can harm fish permanently.....id use some cheep guppies to cycle your tank and then get ure pleco or syndontis after it has cycled.....then the question is do u want algae control or a good clean up crew/ fry control......i find that th BN plecos work great at cleaning up algae and the syndontis do a great job at cleaning up uneaten food and like my multipunctatus they do a great job at picking off fry as well....this isnt the same for some syndontis specie however.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

car0linab0y said:


> won't get over 4"-6"


Bristlenose pleco (ancistrus) or Synodontis Lucipinnis



car0linab0y said:


> won't get killed in my chichlid tank


Synodontis Lucipinnis



car0linab0y said:


> hardy enough to withstand a fish cycle


Better not to cycle with fish, and definitely add any catfish after the cycle is complete



car0linab0y said:


> won't cost an arm and a leg


Synodontis costs twice as much or more, and you need a group of 5-6



car0linab0y said:


> a common choice so I won't have to search


Bristlenose pleco is probably more common

I guess I would question why you want catfish at all? You don't need one to clean up extra food, it's easier and cheaper to avoid overfeeding. If you are looking for an algae eater then the bristlenose is the better choice.


----------



## car0linab0y (Aug 10, 2009)

BRANT13 said:


> i wouldnt cycle any tank with a species u plan on keeping long term....


that's the opposite of what I read before, which is why I was gonna do it that way. good thing I found out before I started the process.


----------



## CutieSusieQ (May 12, 2009)

car0linab0y said:


> The higher pH is leaning me toward the synodontis, but it seems like more people use plecos. I tried to use google search to differentiate the subspecies and make my decision that way, but all I get are generalized info on both. Basically, I'm looking for something that won't get over 4"-6", won't get killed in my chichlid tank, hardy enough to withstand a fish cycle, and won't cost an arm and a leg... preferably a common choice so I won't have to search high and low for them. Probably start filling the tank next week, so the more opinions before then the better.


Stay far far far away from Common Plecos.... if you like to look of a pleco but don't want a monster size one you should consider the Bristlenose/Bushynose Pleco. I have one and it does a good job cleaning my rocks and glass, but I don't have a major algea problem anyway. He loves to eat the NLS pellets I feed my fish. I think it's best to add the BN pleco the same time you add your new fish to your tank b/c I've heard about BN plecos being killed when added to established tanks. I added mine the same time I added my fish and I have no issues with bullies.

Some people prefer the Synodontis Multipunctatus Catfish because they like the way they look swimming in a group together. These fish like to be in groups so add five or six of them if you decide to go this route....but they cost a lot more than BN Plecos. These catfish are good fry control and gobble up the left over food nicely.....but my BN pleco eats left over food just fine and I really didn't want a group of 5 or 6 catfish in my tank.


----------



## caseyof99 (Aug 5, 2009)

I've seen single Synodontis in tanks and do perfectly fine. Dont know that i would like five or six of them gangin around my tank either. I had a clown pleco that did a good job and stayed around 3-4 inches. It was cheaper than a synodontis. I'd say pleco for algae and Synodontis for food waste clean up. Really depends on what you need them for.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

caseyof99 said:


> I've seen single Synodontis in tanks and do perfectly fine. Dont know that i would like five or six of them gangin around my tank either. I had a clown pleco that did a good job and stayed around 3-4 inches. It was cheaper than a synodontis. I'd say pleco for algae and Synodontis for food waste clean up. Really depends on what you need them for.


That largely depends on which species of Synodontis we are talking about. The Tanganyikan catfish tend to be schooling fish, while many of the others are not. (Note exceptions including nigriventris which are schooling, but shouldn't be kept in rift aquariums IMHO).


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

I strongly prefer syndontis in my African tanks. I leave the BN plecos for my planted community tanks. I think four synodontis multipunctatus would work fine (that's how many I have). I love to see them swimming together (and squabbling, too). I think they're enchanting -- plus they are a good clean-up crew. I find it easy enough to deal with the algae myself that I don't need a BN -- and since they can be killed or maimed depending on the other inhabitants of the tank, I don't risk it.


----------



## car0linab0y (Aug 10, 2009)

hollyfish2000 said:


> ...and since they can be killed or maimed depending on the other inhabitants of the tank, I don't risk it.


Probably Afra Cobue's and/or Dem's by the way...


----------

